# Help. screen location/size



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

ok
i decided to ditch my 56 inch dlp tv for a PJ.
however i have a delima

this is the room im working with (living room) 











as you can see im in an apartment. i dont mind blocking off the windows if i need to so light isnt a big issue for me.
however location and size of the screen is

if i run the image down the lenth of the room i have 16.6 feet, so plenty for the screen size i want (106 inches) but my funiture/screen is not where i want it.

shooting across the room limits me to 92 inches i think. but i would be happier with the room overall, just not happy with my screen size.

ill be using the mitsubishi H1000U or HC1500 projector and a mustang screen.

question of the day is, what would you do? bigger screen, not happy with the room? or not happy with the screen size and happy with the room?

curt


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a long, skinny room with the screen at the end. Biggest I could do and still have speakers up there was 92" and I am very happy with it. I sit about 8 to 9 feet from the screen.

Of course, only one projector could make that small a screen at a 19' throw, and that was the Sanyo Z4, which I am also happy with.

I have a friend here who did a 100" that took up the entire wall and he's happy with that (about 9' seating distance).

Since it is a dual use room, I would recommend going with the better furniture layout. I think you will be happy with the 92" screen, even if you don't think so just yet


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree... I believe I could be happy with a 92" screen. I have a room about your size (a little narrower, but longer) and I sit about 11' back for a 97" screen. Very large for me.

A 92" screen is only 80" wide... see the screen calculator... It takes a few seconds to load the calculator. 

106" is 93" wide. You would need skinny speakers to fit on each side appropriately.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I also agree. As pointed out by Sonnie, the main problem will be to find speakers that you can fit in the remaining space (unless you go for in-wall speakers).

Remember that sound is as important, if not more important for some, than the picture size. 92" is large enough to get a _theater_ feeling and still keep some space around your speakers.

As a quick test, you could try to place your front speakers as if the 92"/106" screen is installed and check what kind of sound you will experience. Then you can move them to get the best sound. Find your favorite listening position and verify how large screen you can buy. I did that in my home theater and I'm very happy with the result I got.

Better to try out now than discovering the possible problems when everything is mounted :rolleyesno:


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks guys

my surround sound uses very narrow front speakrs, only about 4.5 inches wide.
so space isnt an issue for those.

just the screen delima

but i think ill go with the 92"

if im not happy with that, im an idiot lol

curt


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

Bare in mind screen size has it's limits. That is, we find the image more comfitable with a viewing angle between 25 and 35 degees arc. The sweet spot is 30 degrees viewing angle.

To work this out, if your drawing is to scale, grab a protractor and from your proposed seating position draw out some lines at 30 degress(15 degrees out each way from facing the wall or screen position.)

This is the optimum viewing angle vs distance equals screen size. 
From there fit the projector into the drawing, do the specs on position match?
This is where compromise comes in.

Optimum viewing angle has more to do on how we focus and less to do with field of view.


----------

